# Lab Hunt Training



## gspwaterfowl (Jul 15, 2009)

I was looking for some known hunting lab trainers in GA. If anyone can help with a few names worth while or something to start on I'd appreciate it.


----------



## shotgun (Jul 15, 2009)

Jerry Day Newnan Georgia


----------



## waterdogs (Jul 15, 2009)

Stephen Durance with Taylor Farm Kennels. He is close to you in Sylvania Ga.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 15, 2009)

Stephen Durrence (Taylor Farms Kennels) is right in your back yard.  I'd definitely give him a call.  

Kim Trafton (Turtle Creek Sporting Dogs) is also close to you.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ray Shanks-Swamp Run Retrievers-www.swamprunretrievers.com-in between watkinsville and greensboro


----------



## NGaHunter (Jul 15, 2009)

I second Ray Shanks...but he has went north for the rest of the summer


----------



## Esylivin (Jul 15, 2009)

Stephen Durrence (TaylorF) is here all year round.  Was up there this weekend and had a great time with the pups.


----------



## 5forfighting (Jul 16, 2009)

A third vote for Ray Shanks at Swamprun retrievers. You will not be disappointed with a dog he trains. And whats great is you can day train him and learn a ton!! 

http://www.swamprunretrievers.com/


----------



## browning84 (Jul 16, 2009)

How far are you willing to travel?


----------



## Colby (Jul 17, 2009)

Just out of curiosity  how much does something like cost?


----------



## John F Hughes (Jul 17, 2009)

$350 to $600 a month


----------



## Colby (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the Info!  I used “Water Dog” by Richard Walters to train my first one, but the new pup is semi-retarded and he has tested me to the max.


----------



## rholton (Jul 17, 2009)

I paid $650/month. It just depends on the trainer. Some of the local guys may be less and just as good as the guy I used. Just spend some time with whoever you decide to use before you drop your dog off.


----------



## T Tolbert (Jul 18, 2009)

I would suggest doing it yourself, it's so rewarding to be with your dog and see the progress it makes. I think the bond you gain with the dog is so much more important than just having a robot dog. When you do it I belive your dog just trusts you more and is much more willing to learn. I would suggest water dog and also the koehler method of training for basic obdiance. Just my 2 cents but I so loved having a hand in making my dog great.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Jul 19, 2009)

One deciding factor that you may want to consider is to find out if the trainer does this full time or if the trainer has another full time job and does training on the side.  Certainly training on the side should not disqualify a candidate for you, but you can be assured that your retriever will (should) get worked/trained on a regular schedule 6-7 days a week by a full time trainer and not on an "as time permits" basis which could be possible for a part time trainer.  The trainer that I am familiar with trains 6 days a week and only takes one day a week off. He starts his days well before sun-up and has a work ethic that'd probably put most of us to shame!

Another deciding factor that i.m.o. is how close they are to you or how often can you plan visits.  You should work with the trainer as often as possible or recommended by them.

Lastly, and this can not be understated....join Hunting Retriever Club!  Again, join one of the local HRC's!  You will learn more from training with other retriever owners than you could ever imagine!  The commraderie and fellowship of other retriever owners is well worth the time invested in participating in training days and other club events.  There are several clubs here in GA. Good luck!


----------



## waterdogs (Jul 20, 2009)

Wood Smoke said:


> One deciding factor that you may want to consider is to find out if the trainer does this full time or if the trainer has another full time job and does training on the side.  Certainly training on the side should not disqualify a candidate for you, but you can be assured that your retriever will (should) get worked/trained on a regular schedule 6-7 days a week by a full time trainer and not on an "as time permits" basis which could be possible for a part time trainer.  The trainer that I am familiar with trains 6 days a week and only takes one day a week off. He starts his days well before sun-up and has a work ethic that'd probably put most of us to shame!
> 
> Another deciding factor that i.m.o. is how close they are to you or how often can you plan visits.  You should work with the trainer as often as possible or recommended by them.
> 
> Lastly, and this can not be understated....join Hunting Retriever Club!  Again, join one of the local HRC's!  You will learn more from training with other retriever owners than you could ever imagine!  The commraderie and fellowship of other retriever owners is well worth the time invested in participating in training days and other club events.  There are several clubs here in GA. Good luck!



Agree. join a HRC club and you can learn alot.


----------

